# Flemish Giants American Chinchillas



## chickenrunnin (Aug 24, 2011)

I raise Flemish Giants and Soon AC.. 

My venture has come to something interesting and growing...I concentrate on raising light gray FG as I love the color and so do many of my customers. I got a few purebred AC's for a couple of reasons...Several customers are interested in growing meat rabbits and crossing with the FG...I also feel it would strengthen color for my pet rabbits...So i started doing research on the cross and found the Giant Chinchilla...I could raise the same way as the pedigreed ones and come up with the same thing...I am excited for this new venture. I have a good feeling with this cross of gray on gray and I have people already on a waiting list for my upcoming gray FG. For pet quality and meat purpose, I think this would be good. I have a good feeling. We will see several summers down the road of continuing to breed the best what I come up with.

Have any of you done this before? Why do you chose to cross your rabbits, what ever the breed? Idea?


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 25, 2011)

chickenrunnin said:
			
		

> I raise Flemish Giants and Soon AC..
> 
> My venture has come to something interesting and growing...I concentrate on raising light gray FG as I love the color and so do many of my customers. I got a few purebred AC's for a couple of reasons...Several customers are interested in growing meat rabbits and crossing with the FG...I also feel it would strengthen color for my pet rabbits...So i started doing research on the cross and found the Giant Chinchilla...I could raise the same way as the pedigreed ones and come up with the same thing...I am excited for this new venture. I have a good feeling with this cross of gray on gray and I have people already on a waiting list for my upcoming gray FG. For pet quality and meat purpose, I think this would be good. I have a good feeling. We will see several summers down the road of continuing to breed the best what I come up with.
> 
> Have any of you done this before? Why do you chose to cross your rabbits, what ever the breed? Idea?


I like to state first that I've never cross bred or even bred a rabbit.  I'm at the beginning of my research into getting involved in breeding.  I wish you luck with your cross breeding program.  I think the two breeds will enhance the color you have now.  But I was wondering.  I went and googled American chinchillas.  I found that the medium chinchillas are more meatier.  I've read the Flemish Giants tend to be bigger boned and not really meat rabbits, but thought maybe adding the Medium American chinchilla will bring your kits to be meatier.   Do the Giant Chinchillas tend to be meat rabbits?  I'm not sure on that.  Pet quality and show quality, well it looks like you already have interest there.  Congratulations on that!  

I think cross breeding with any animal is done to enhance the animal.  Quality of meat and dairy.  Doing what you are doing is basically what most do to get what they want, quality meat, better coat, more milk whatever.  Just throwing animals together to see what you get is reckless.  But plotting your program will help lead to a better success rate.  

Just my opinion.


----------



## chickenrunnin (Aug 25, 2011)

Ms. Research we seem to be chatting alot lately...

I understand your opinion and dont feel that you are accusing me of  just throwing rabbits together to see what I get, based on your opinion. I dont know how to say that in words without it seeming like I am taking offense to your post, which I am not... However, I am going to explain to you what my goal is. I have a plan and am doing research on it before I do it. I plan 3 things in this venture: improving color of my current pet stock, continuing to breed a heritage breed, working on a better color of my FG and producing a meater flem for home/eating.  My plan for home meat production will be the fast growth of the flems, smaller bone, more meat...it will take a while to produce this, but those that wont fit the breeding program will find homes in which I have a waiting list in my area for grays giant rabbits.  

In all my research on the Giant Chins, it was for meat production and for pelt. A man in the 1920 created this breed for this purpose and was successful. It took a while be he did it and finally got it recognized. Since then, it seems to have lost interest for all of the other breeds and what they produced. I am interested in gray rabbits as they are my passion and I have alot of loyal customers and their requests. My production is well planned out at this time and will continue to be to the best of my knowledge and reseach. Each and everyone of my rabbits will have a purpose, and not be an outcast while I perfect what I am looking for. In the end, it is me that is putting rabbits together to create life and it is  me that is responisble for their health and lives.

My husband and his friend are creating currently greenhouse systems and aquaponics for self sufficient communities. I am doing my own thing with the rabbits for homes and feeding their families as well as pets. The rabbits can create food for the home in many ways.. We are using rabbit waste for fertilizer and working on some intense uses for it for gardens. There all is a big plan here, plus I get my color  Anyway, my research is for the best of the best for the rabbits and for homesteaders. More ideas in the making, just not planned enough to share.

Kel


----------



## chickenrunnin (Aug 25, 2011)

Also I forgot to mention that the Americans are the medium to the Chins. Standard is smaller, American, then the Giants.

Standard are 5-7.5 pounds 
Americans are 9-12
and Giants are 12-16

*Standard Chinchilla *
Standard Chinchillas weigh up to 7  pounds in the USA. Maximum adult weight in the UK is 6.73 lb (3.060 kg). They are a medium-small breed. 
The chinchilla hair shaft is an agouti one, having several rings:
The base of the hair shaft next to the skin is slate blue
The intermediate band is a light pearly gray/white, as light as possible
Next is a band of black
The very tips of the hair shafts are white, however some of the guard hairs throughout the pelt are entirely jet black
The chinchilla color lightens a bit as it drops down toward the belly, and the belly itself is white, with either white or blue next to the belly skin.

Visit the national Standard Chinchilla club (USA)


*American Chinchilla*
Leave it to Americans to not be satisfied with the smallish size of the standard chinchilla. They bred selectively for larger size and finer meat.

In 1924, the American Chinchilla was recognized under the name, American Heavyweight Chinchilla. American Chinchilla rabbits weigh between 9-12 pounds and carry a commercial body type and typical chinchilla color.

Visit the national American Chinchilla club (USA)

The American Chinchilla is now listed as critically endangered by the American Livestock Breeds Conservancy (ALBC). 

*Giant Chinchilla *
Standard Chins had no sooner arrived in America, than folks began working to create a giant version. Mr. Ed Stahl was instrumental in this effort. The Standard Chinchilla was crossed mainly with White Flemish Giants and American Blues, with a touch of New Zealand Whites and Champagne dArgents. 

Giant Chinchillas were recognized by the ARBA in 1928. Today the Giant Chinchilla is heavy boned and long bodied, with commercial value being a prime consideration. Their maximum weight is listed as 16 pounds (does). 

Visit the national Giant Chinchilla club (USA)

Giant Chinchillas are included on the "Watch" list of the ALBC, as their numbers have been dwindling.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 25, 2011)

Glad you didn't take my opinion the wrong way because it was never intended to put down your plan.   I think it's a brilliant plan and very well thought out.  You are far more advanced in your plan than others.  I'm looking forward to hearing your success.   The way you explain it it will take a couple of generations to see results in your "meat" part of the plan.  But don't give up if not quick results.  Some people do.  Wishing you full success.  Can't wait to see the kits.


----------

